# Save the date - TTWest October 3-7



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

The drive starts in Laramie WY and ends in Custer SD with lots on interesting roads and sights along the way. Preliminary information is on the TTWest Facebook page. Registration is not open yet. We'd love to have some Mk 3s there.


----------

